# Tips to reduce Kontakt 5's memory usage



## Aeonata (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi!

I've written up a tutorial on how to optimize Kontakt 5's memory usage, which might be helpful for anyone running big templates, or just doesn't have much RAM available. I was able to reduce the memory footprint of my Mega-template from more than 200 GB to around 75 GB.

Here's the full blog: How to optimize Kontakt 5's RAM usage

And here's a quick summery of my five tips:

1) Stream samples from disc (DFD) and lower preload buffer settings.

2) Purge samples from RAM and automatically load them "on the fly"

3) Reduce voice memory - especially useful with instruments using Time-Machine algorithms

4) Deactivate instrument-internal convolution effects if you don't plan to use them

5) Deactivate the Database


Hope some of you will find it helpful! And let me know if you know other methods, too!


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for this. I'm new here and new to Kontakt 5. Lots of problems learning K5... I'll study your webpage article and hopefully figure things out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 28, 2018)

Tom Overthere said:


> One thing I learned is that Kontakt can cause problems in terms of RAM.



Usually not if you have *lots *of it. 



Tom Overthere said:


> And BTW, if you happen to know of a really accurate set of instructions for setting up multi-channel outs in Kontakt 5, please advise.



Kontakt's manual has it sorted out.


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 28, 2018)

I hear you... 

I have 16GB of RAM installed. Just as a frame of reference, is that adequate for running five or six stereo instruments within a single Kontakt 5 multi-channel instance (assuming I ever learn how to set up Kontakt multi outs)?


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 28, 2018)

What I have learned the hard way over the last few days is that patches eat a lot of RAM themselves depending on the complexity of the scripting and internal effects, even if fully purged. Sample management memory and all that. I’m trying the get the fullest, yet most efficient template up and running on a 16 GB system. Packing instruments into multis lowers the RAM usage of a fully purged template, but eats my CPU. One instance pr instrument/track makes my CPU very happy, but I run out of RAM quickly, even when fully purged. A mixture of single instances and multis seems to be the best. Now I have 70 tracks total, but spread over only 21 instances of Kontakt. Logic is using 10 GB out of my 16, and that’s fully purged.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 29, 2018)

Tom Overthere said:


> I have 16GB of RAM installed. Just as a frame of reference, is that adequate for running five or six stereo instruments within a single Kontakt 5 multi-channel instance (assuming I ever learn how to set up Kontakt multi outs)?



Depends on how big those five or six instruments are, that is: how many samples they have, how complex the instrument is, etc. etc.


----------



## Tom Overthere (Jan 29, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> 1. ...patches eat a lot of RAM themselves depending on the complexity of the scripting and internal effects, even if fully purged.
> 
> 2. Packing instruments into multis lowers the RAM usage of a fully purged template, but eats my CPU.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this useful information. 

I just visited your website, *TheSteelyDaneStings.com*. VERY interesting.


----------

